
Effective Feature Flags - luu
http://yellerapp.com/posts/2015-07-20-feature-flag-tips.html
======
ubertaco
The biggest three tips I'd offer for feature flags are:

1\. Don't use a feature flag unless you _absolutely have no other choice_.

2\. If you must use a feature flag, ensure that it's short-lived. (A/B
testing, migration paths, etc).

3\. If you must use a feature flag, ensure that everyone knows about it. I've
found a "sticky of shame" in a highly-visible place helps limit its spread.

Feature flags are, by nature, tools to _at least_ double your app's cyclomatic
complexity with each one and make deterministic testing/debugging/bug-repro
that much harder.

Feature flags are the most dead-on application of the old "a developer had a
problem....now he has two problems" joke that I've ever come across: a
developer had a problem with an existing codepath, so he thought "I'll add a
feature flag". Now he has N problems, where N is the number of possible states
of the feature flag.

